# drying pot in a jar?



## bonez901 (Jul 18, 2009)

I live at home with my parents so hang drying or the other ways arent such a good idea... I heard there was a way to do it in a jar...? Did anybody here ever hear of that or know the method?? Thanks


----------



## ishnish (Jul 18, 2009)

How old are ya?
still living with the folks, eh?
hehe...
it needs to hang dry for a couple days at least as far as I know, then can be jarred up and aired out once or twice a day.
i'm sure someone will come along with a better answer though.
patients...  :watchplant:


----------



## OGKushman (Jul 18, 2009)

put them in a jar IF YOU HAVE TO. 

In a warm place 85 degrees~, put sparce buds in big mason jars. In between each layer of buds put a napkiin. Replace napkins every day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2009)

well i am thinking he should dry it properly..where did ya grow it at?  or  did ya yonk it?  any pics of this  plant?  and search  "sweat dry"  in black garbage bag   dont lose you parents house over this my young friend..


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## bonez901 (Jul 18, 2009)

nahh theres a small forest near my house, so i found a spot where the sunlight comes through and i planted a couple of plants. The plants are small now, only a week or 2 old, but I wanted to find out in advance all the options I have for drying, as thats the hardest part for me. If theres an old abandoned wooden fence in the forest, can i just hang the pot over the top of it??


----------



## BlueNose (Jul 18, 2009)

the morning dew might affect the drying process.

Does the house have a crawl space or an attic that doesn't get used?


----------



## bonez901 (Jul 18, 2009)

crawl space, but it might be full of asbestos. Is that a big no no?


----------



## hanfhead (Jul 18, 2009)

Good for you for thinking ahead and finding solutions to your problem of where to dry. I would say the post above me is correct to worry about morning dew ruining your crop. The best possibility is keep them out in the open as much as you can, and place them in jars with paper towels as a last resort while the folks are around. It would suck to lose all of your hard work and risk to mold.   Maybe in an unused attic like ^he said would work, but you will need a fan in a window or the smell will probably creep downstairs. gl


----------



## BlueNose (Jul 18, 2009)

If the crawlspace has even a remote chance of having asbestos avoid it like the plague. Especially with anything you plan on inhaling.

How about wrapping them in a paper bag then wrap that in a plastic bag and hang out in the woods. The paper bag should keep drawing moisture out of the buds overnight. You'll have to replace the paper bag everyday.

also, when you tie the knot in the plastic bag make sure it is at the bottom. Wouldn't want moisture seeping in through the knot.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

Im high as hell my  friend,,out there in the forest.....hmmm....go to Home depot..they sell the super size lawn bags..they made of brown papper..mabe buy 3 or 4  and make bags for your plant to hang in...tie it up in the trees..be sure to add some holes for ventilation..and the temps need to be above 65  or you sure to have mold issues..hope this helps..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------

